Ask HN: Why is there a dislike for Reddit in the HN community? - meeseeks
======
krapp
Reddit is mainstream, and a part of HN culture defines itself as a bit elitist
and anti-mainstream. Such people will often describe Reddit (and other forms
of social media) as a cesspool of memes and low-quality content, and will
sometimes accuse HN of "turning into Reddit" whenever they see a post or
comment they deem of insufficient quality. That's common enough that it used
to be mentioned in the guidelines as a "semi-noob delusion" to be avoided.

I think it's a mistake to compare HN to Reddit, however since HN is a single
forum and Reddit, really, is a network of forums. There are subreddits with
lower standards than here, but there are others with higher standards.

However, a lot of HN users also use Reddit (including, I suspect, a fair
contingent of the "hipsters" I just mentioned) and they will have platform
specific complaints, such as hating the new layout (which _is_ objectively
terrible) or this and that subreddit being banned or quarantined because the
mods are out to censor this or that political group, etc. That's just Reddit
drama spilling over to here, though.

Of course, YMMV. There's a lot of pro-Reddit sentiment as well, and people
mention subreddits they frequent. And a lot of content from programming
subreddits gets cross-posted here.

------
dave84
I think most of the comments you see here about reddit are more about not
wanting people posting memes and flippant comments here.

------
h2odragon
I am an active reddit user and I wouldn't say I dislike it. As much as I
regret the changes over the past few years, I'm still using it.

I'd says there's an appreciation that HN is a different community and some
jealousy in defending it. Each time reddit ratchets up its suck quotient
there's a new wave of refugees. There's "instructing noobs and emphasizing
this isn't reddit" and there's "hating on reddit" and I think the distinction
is valuable enough to continue observing.

Hating on reddit would be pointless. It's like the ocean, it's there weather
you chose to swim in it or not. Better: It's a big, protected bay on the
ocean, and it was fun to swim in til the big ships started running over the
little fish, and the outflow from the mines on shore got nastier.

HN's a smaller quieter cove with as yet fewer people pissing in it. That alone
makes it feel more welcoming than reddit. Of course there's detractors of this
board too; JWZ is apparently unimpressed for one.

------
DoreenMichele
"Vocal minority effect." The vast majority of people quietly enjoying both HN
and Reddit don't make a lot of noise about it. So the subset being loud and
ugly appears to be far more important than it really is.

------
Nextgrid
I dislike Reddit purely on a technical level - their new UI is a disaster and
is way too heavy, they’re sending you more JavaScript than actual content.

~~~
davidddavidson
You can still get to the old UI - old.reddit.com .

------
aurizon
Is there? I am on both, and i like them both

------
buboard
Because reddit has younger users (with everything that entails). The old
always despise the young.

------
mtmail
What makes you think there is?

